# Swimming after FET



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

I had a FET on Friday and was just about to go swimming with my OH and DD when I had a mad panic that you're not supposed to go swimming.

Any thoughts?

I'm going on holiday in a week and fully intend to go swimming then, but I guess today is just so close to my transfer I was worried about the possibility of infection.

Am I overreacting?

Thanks
Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was told not to swim after fresh eggs have been collected, due to possible infection where the eggs were retrieved.  But with a FET you should be fine.

I did swim after my last fresh cycle though, as we had booked Centre Parcs and I got a BFP.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Stacy

Won't worry about swimming on holiday then.

I was literally about to walk out of the door when I had the thought, so its too late to join them.  Instead taking this opportunity to get some boring stuff done like washing 

Xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I looked into it as had fet and hols in may. The conclusion i came to was to avoid for 3-4 days post transfer to allow the cervix to recover from catheterisation but should be ok after that. As was i left it 6 days to be sure . I got a bfn but i'm sure it's not linked to the swimming as i had no implantation which should've occurred well before then.

Just be careful re temperatures in swimming pools and how much exertion you do as raised core temp more of an issue.

Good luck and hope you get a bfp.

X x


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Meirran

Your plan makes perfect sense.  Also my doctor didn't say anything when I told him we were going on holiday.  Glad I didn't go swimming today just in case, but fully intend to swimming next week.

Trying to be hopeful but difficult when it keeps failing.  Have done numerous FET in the past all with really good quality embryos but no joy.

X


----------

